
Twitter basically just admitted it doesn't understand its own policies - mozumder
http://mashable.com/2017/12/01/twitter-doesnt-understand-its-own-policies/?utm_cid=mash-com-Tw-main-link
======
webosdude
Twitter still being unprofitable cannot afford to loose Trump from it's
network so whatever he says on twitter is basically gonna get a pass from
them. This is really sad. I think twitter should just scrap it's arbitrary
posting guidelines and allow all the content. In few years Twitter is gonna
degenerate into network of trash talkers and will loose many of it's sane
users.

~~~
mozumder
But as an advertising-based media company, it's terrible business strategy to
keep Trump, because major commercial advertisers - the kind that buys millions
of dollars in ads, not the mom-and-pop social media outlets - actually have
very specific and written standards on content that they can associate with.
I've dealt with these organizations and their advertising standards.

Do you think Calvin Klein or Chanel wants their beautiful fashion ads next to
an ISIS beheading video posted by Donald Trump?

Exactly.

Twitter really needs to learn how to control their content lik a professional
media company would.

If I were Jack, I'd hire a strict "Editor-in-chief", and just set policy that
states "don't piss off our editor-in-chief".

